

Reverse SSH tunneling: easier than port forwarding - carbocation
http://bbrinck.com/post/2318562750/reverse-ssh-tunneling-easier-than-port-forwarding

======
huslage
You can also use autossh to nail up these sorts of connections.

~~~
malandrew
Link to tutorial/instructions?

